# Why can't I build Chromium?



## paulfxh (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm trying to build Chromium browser using this guide in the FreeBSD Wiki. It seems from comments in this forum that many people have successfully built and installed this browser into FreeBSD.

And I have also seen this thread which warns about the www/chromium ports not being usable right now. However, the third step in the wiki guide, entitled "Sync source (old)", gave an error about the gclient directory not being available as indeed it wasn't.

However, it works if I change the command to 
	
	



```
python gclient.py sync --revision src@52830
```

When I say "works', the sync proceeds for about 15 minutes until it errors out with the following message:

```
________ running 'svn update /usr/home/paul/depot_tools/src/native_client --revision 2697 --ignore-externals' in '/usr/home/paul/depot_tools'
svn: REPORT of '/svn/!svn/vcc/default': 200 OK ([url]http://nativeclient.googlecode.com[/url])
Sleeping 40.8 seconds and retrying....

________ running 'svn update /usr/home/paul/depot_tools/src/native_client --revision 2697 --ignore-externals' in '/usr/home/paul/depot_tools'
svn: REPORT of '/svn/!svn/vcc/default': 200 OK ([url]http://nativeclient.googlecode.com[/url])
Error: svn update /usr/home/paul/depot_tools/src/native_client --revision 2697 --ignore-externals in /usr/home/paul/depot_tools returned 1
```

It is not clear to me what the problem is as the website mentioned was not offline at the time. I should mention that all of the ports dependencies mentioned in the wiki article are installed on my system.

Any clues what might be amiss here?


----------



## ahavatar (Feb 5, 2011)

A few days ago, I read a news that Chromium 9 FreeBSD port would be available soon. I'm one of whom are waiting for this newest port.


----------



## paulfxh (Feb 6, 2011)

OK, thanks.
But, for the moment, my interest is in why the detailed procedure outlined in this wiki guide won't work for me particularly as it seems it has for many users.


----------

